# Dish HD Transmission Resolution



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

ESPN, ABC, and Fox, among others, broadcast in 720p, while the other stations broadcast in 1080i. Does Dish upscale the 720p broadcasts to 1440x1080i at the uplink center, or are they transmitted to the satellite receiver at the native 720p resolution for upscaling to 1080i at the receiver (assuming the receiver is set to output 1080i)?

Michael


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I believe they're sent at 720p and upscaled at the receiver. Dish doesn't have native resolution passthrough, either.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Practically impossible to check if it 720p or 1080i - we can see only bandwidth occupied by each channel, not MPEG parameters.
Ask specifically those ppl you're using R5000-HD card.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Ask specifically those ppl you're using R5000-HD card.


Does the R5000-HD have pass-through?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check their site for details, at least it has a deal with clean transport stream where those MPEG headers readable.


----------

